# Garlic Confit Garlic Bread



## kilo charlie (Feb 15, 2022)

Garlic Confit Garlic Bread 

Start with a cup of Olive Oil (more may be needed to cover garlic cloves) and a pile of whole peeled garlic cloves with the ends trimmed. These go in a pot on the stove at a simmer for about 30 minutes.  You'll know when they're done as they float to the top. Remove from heat and let cool to room temp.








Half of a stick of butter (it's melted in this picture but I've since learned that softened butter works better)







Remove the garlic cloves from the oil and reserve the oil for another time. 
Add in some fresh chopped Parsley, some shredded Parmesan Cheese, the garlic cloves and some salt and pepper to taste.







Mix it all together to form a paste.







Turn on the broiler to low and spread the mix over some freshly sliced bread and put under the broiler  for 5 to 7 minutes 







Always make extra because you'll want to sample it before your meal!







The obligatory plated picture with homemade Mashed Potatoes and some Pork Riblets. (The pork riblets are a whole other story haha)


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 15, 2022)

Nothing better than garlic bread. That’s a great method. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## sandyut (Feb 15, 2022)

Nice!  Like the methods here. Thanks for sharing


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 15, 2022)

Man that looks awesome! Thank you for sharing the method, beautiful!


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 15, 2022)

Wow KC!! That bread looks absolutely to die for. As much Italian food as we eat around here I could see myself making the mixture a quart at a time, keeping it in the fridge, and having it on hand at all times. I am impressed!!

Robert


----------



## Nate52 (Feb 15, 2022)

I love garlic confit. We always keep a jar handy.


----------



## xray (Feb 15, 2022)

I love doing compound butters and storing them in the freezer, so this I need to try! The confit and the bread look delicious. Would this freeze well?


----------



## motocrash (Feb 15, 2022)

Killer. I've always roasted the garlic, have to try the oil. I'd imagine you could keep reusing the oil if stored properly...


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 15, 2022)

Thanks for the guide. Looks delicious bud. Definitely gonna try this


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 15, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Nothing better than garlic bread. That’s a great method. Thanks for sharing it.



Thank you!



sandyut said:


> Nice!  Like the methods here. Thanks for sharing



Thank you!



bauchjw said:


> Man that looks awesome! Thank you for sharing the method, beautiful!



Thank you!



tx smoker said:


> Wow KC!! That bread looks absolutely to die for. As much Italian food as we eat around here I could see myself making the mixture a quart at a time, keeping it in the fridge, and having it on hand at all times. I am impressed!!
> 
> Robert



Thank you!



Nate52 said:


> I love garlic confit. We always keep a jar handy.



What else do you do with it?



xray said:


> I love doing compound butters and storing them in the freezer, so this I need to try! The confit and the bread look delicious. Would this freeze well?



Thank you! 
I honestly don't know about freezing it.



motocrash said:


> Killer. I've always roasted the garlic, have to try the oil. I'd imagine you could keep reusing the oil if stored properly...



Thank you!

The garlic definitely flavors the oil so the oil can be used for other things... don't see why you couldn't reuse the oil for another batch of garlic either.


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 15, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Thanks for the guide. Looks delicious bud. Definitely gonna try this



Thank you! Let me know what you think!


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 15, 2022)

Love the garlic confit idea. I’m going to have to whip up a batch.


----------



## Nate52 (Feb 15, 2022)

kilo charlie said:


> What else do you do with it?


We buy these little pita dippers and spread them on there.

They can also be used pretty much anywhere you could use roasted garlic. We put them in mashed potatoes, pizza, and tossed salads.

But our all time favorite is a dip. We spread goat cheese in a shallow dish and top it with the garlic, sundried tomatoes, capers, and drizzle it with the olive oil. Warm it in the oven and die happy.


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 15, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Love the garlic confit idea. I’m going to have to whip up a batch.



Thank you! Let me know what ya think!



Nate52 said:


> We buy these little pita dippers and spread them on there.
> 
> They can also be used pretty much anywhere you could use roasted garlic. We put them in mashed potatoes, pizza, and tossed salads.
> 
> But our all time favorite is a dip. We spread goat cheese in a shallow dish and top it with the garlic, sundried tomatoes, capers, and drizzle it with the olive oil. Warm it in the oven and die happy.



All of that sounds fabulous! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 15, 2022)

Love garlic in any form! Looks great!


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 15, 2022)

Wow KC I'll be trying it now for sure !
Man that looks great sir !! And it'll keep the vampires away 

Keith


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 16, 2022)

pushok2018 said:


> Love garlic in any form! Looks great!



Thank you!



912smoker said:


> Wow KC I'll be trying it now for sure !
> Man that looks great sir !! And it'll keep the vampires away
> 
> Keith



Thank you!  Pretty sure there's no vampires any where near my house!


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 16, 2022)

Charlie , that looks fantastic . My Son does a version but uses mayo in place of the butter . 
I'll have to try the confit garlic .


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 16, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Charlie , that looks fantastic . My Son does a version but uses mayo in place of the butter .
> I'll have to try the confit garlic .



Thank you !
The mayo sounds interesting...


----------



## ravenclan (Feb 16, 2022)

motocrash said:


> Killer. I've always roasted the garlic, have to try the oil. I'd imagine you could keep reusing the oil if stored properly...



I wonder how long the oil would last?


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 16, 2022)

ravenclan said:


> I wonder how long the oil would last?



I'm not sure how long it would last but it's definitely garlic flavored after it's used once and with a few seasonings added it makes for a brilliant dipping oil for bread too!


----------



## motocrash (Feb 16, 2022)

ravenclan said:


> wonder how long the oil would last?


Infused olive oils are abundant, that being said I think the garlic with its antimicrobial properties should have an extended shelf life. Except for using it in between simmering more garlic in it.


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 16, 2022)

https://www.rachelcooks.com/wprm_print/26745

Here's a good recipe for bread dipping oil that the left over olive oil is perfect for !


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 21, 2022)

Two more fun things to do with the Garlic Confit 

Added Red Pepper Flakes to the mixture to make a spicy garlic bread!








Put some on a hamburger bun and toasted that up to make a garlicky bacon Cheeseburger!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Feb 21, 2022)

Man that looks good. I’m gonna have to make some


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 21, 2022)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Man that looks good. I’m gonna have to make some



Yes! This is a MUST DO! haha


----------



## ravenclan (Feb 23, 2022)

That looks Outstanding!!


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 23, 2022)

ravenclan said:


> That looks Outstanding!!



Thank you!


----------

